# Window trim



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

In a tub wall with a window, I'm thinking of doing a PVC casing. Properly waterproofed of course.

I like the look better than bullnose return tile.

What say you?........ similar to this


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Assuming a vinyl window... Just add some frosted overlay for privacy and/or a curtain made of shower curtain fabric... 

7-degree sill for drainage...


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

As KAP said set sill to drain, make sure you caulk the joints well.

Tom


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah my window is tempered and obscure. I ordered it with vinyl wrap. Its an awning so I have a higher sill. Like just the upper half of the picture I posted.


I was thinking a ordering a matching quartz sill and niche divider to go along with the vanity top. Really live the tile casing over bullnose surround.


----------

